# Australian Parliment moves to scrap Lord's Prayer



## Dot Com

Good on them. Too bad MURICA doesn't do the same as the U.S. gov't is the result of the Enlightenment. Google it.

Time to scrap Lord's Prayer in Parliament: Greens


----------



## bianco

The Australian parliament moves to do no such thing.

Some lapsed Catholic Greens Senator Richard di Natale has called for an end to the Lord's Prayer opening Parliament. 



> Senator di Natale has not yet talked to Labor and Liberal MPs about his proposition but said he was looking forward to discussing the issue with his colleagues.



Yes well when he starts discussing his proposition with Liberal MPs [Conservatives, the recently elected govt] "the Monk" [new Prime Minister Tony Abbott] and his colleagues should tell the good Senator *"NO"!*




> Federal Parliament has been reciting prayers at the start of each sitting day since 1901. Today, this includes a preamble and then the Lord's Prayer. Since 2010, sittings have also begun with an acknowledgement of country.
> 
> If you look at our constitution, the preamble is about God," Dr Donnelly said on Saturday.




Don't like the Lord's Prayer in parliament?
Don't like 'Christian Australia'?
No worries, go live somewhere else! 

Read more: Time to scrap Lord's Prayer in Parliament: Greens


----------



## Damien

Australia (and the US) were founded on Christian principles.


----------



## bianco

Damien said:


> Australia (and the US) were founded on Christian principles.



And on Christian principles they both still stand.


----------



## Dot Com

Damien said:


> Australia (and the US) were founded on Christian principles.



Stop w/ the hyper-generalized, unsourced statements  Ever heard of Deism? Google: American deists.


----------



## bianco

Dot Com said:


> Damien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia (and the US) were founded on Christian principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop w/ the hyper-generalized, unsourced statements  Ever heard of Deism? Google: American deists.
Click to expand...


"In God We Trust"

Sue looks to me like that refers to the Christian God, and always has.


----------



## Dot Com

bianco said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia (and the US) were founded on Christian principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop w/ the hyper-generalized, unsourced statements  Ever heard of Deism? Google: American deists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In God We Trust"
> 
> Sue looks to me like that refers to the Christian God, and always has.
Click to expand...


that was adopted in the 1950's asswipe as a political ploy against the Red Scare.  That the best you got?  Geez you n00bs need to get your act together before debating 

In God we trust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> "In God we trust" was adopted as the official motto of the United States *in 1956* as an alternative or replacement to the unofficial motto of *E pluribus unum, which was adopted when the Great Seal of the United States was created and adopted in 1782.*



I prefer the original latin motto that had served this great nation well for over 170 yrs prior 

You clingers really need to step up your game


----------



## TheOldSchool

Whatever the Australians have probably added dingos and wallaby's into that shit they need to leave that shit alone


----------



## Mr. H.

The "Our Father" I could do without. 

I like the "Hail Mary's". 

Bailed my ass out many a time.


----------



## bianco

Well if you don't want a society run on Christian principles...stand by for an "Allahu Akbar" one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bianco said:


> The Australian parliament moves to do no such thing.
> 
> Some lapsed Catholic Greens Senator Richard di Natale has called for an end to the Lord's Prayer opening Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senator di Natale has not yet talked to Labor and Liberal MPs about his proposition but said he was looking forward to discussing the issue with his colleagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes well when he starts discussing his proposition with Liberal MPs [Conservatives, the recently elected govt] "the Monk" [new Prime Minister Tony Abbott] and his colleagues should tell the good Senator *"NO"!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Parliament has been reciting prayers at the start of each sitting day since 1901. Today, this includes a preamble and then the Lord's Prayer. Since 2010, sittings have also begun with an acknowledgement of country.
> 
> If you look at our constitution, the preamble is about God," Dr Donnelly said on Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Lord's Prayer in parliament?
> Don't like 'Christian Australia'?
> No worries, go live somewhere else!
> 
> Read more: Time to scrap Lord's Prayer in Parliament: Greens
Click to expand...


That what I love about USMB board.  What diversity!  Someone starts a thread based on false information about Australian Parliament and the first response out of the gate comes from a person who lives in Australia!  Who knows it is false information and sets the story straight.  Great timing.  Great response.  - Jeri


----------



## Dot Com

bianco said:


> Well if you don't want a society run on Christian principles...stand by for an "Allahu Akbar" one.



what are you? Like 14.  Bugger-off son. I don't have time for this shit. I used to pass people like you through my stool when i was in the military. This thread is for grown-ups not for your half sentence, unsourced opinions.  . Bye


----------



## bianco

Dot Com said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you don't want a society run on Christian principles...stand by for an "Allahu Akbar" one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you? Like 14.  Bugger-off son. I don't have time for this shit. I used to pass people like you through my stool when i was in the military. This thread is for grown-ups not for your half sentence, unsourced opinions.  . Bye
Click to expand...


14? 
Add many decades and you'd be getting close. 

One of the exact reasons I never joined the military.
Luckily, you're no longer in the military.

There's a war going on...you must've been asleep or engrossed in charity work and missed it;

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Sharia law at work in Australia *

SHARIA law has become a shadow legal system within Australia, endorsing polygamous and underage marriages that are outlawed under the Marriage Act. 

A system of "legal pluralism" based on sharia law "abounds" in Australia, according to new research by legal academics Ann Black and Kerrie Sadiq.

They have found that Australian Muslims have long been complying with the shadow system of religious law as well as mainstream law.

But in family law, not all Muslims were registering their marriages and some were relying on religious ceremonies to validate unions that breached the Marriage Act.

This included "polygynist marriages", in which a man takes multiple wives, and marriages where one party is under the lawful marriage age.

The findings come soon after Ikebal Patel, president of the Australian Federation of Islamic Councils, triggered a backlash inside the Islamic community when *he called for Australia to compromise with Islam* and embrace legal pluralism. _


Onward Christian soldiers!


----------



## Damien

In God we trust. Still on the good old green back


----------



## Dot Com

Damien said:


> In God we trust. Still on the good old green back


ummm..... try reading the thread before you post next time clinger  



Dot Com said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop w/ the hyper-generalized, unsourced statements  Ever heard of Deism? Google: American deists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In God We Trust"
> 
> Sue looks to me like that refers to the Christian God, and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was adopted in the 1950's asswipe as a political ploy against the Red Scare.  That the best you got?  Geez you n00bs need to get your act together before debating
> 
> In God we trust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> "In God we trust" was adopted as the official motto of the United States *in 1956* as an alternative or replacement to the unofficial motto of *E pluribus unum, which was adopted when the Great Seal of the United States was created and adopted in 1782.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer the original latin motto that had served this great nation well for over 170 yrs prior
> 
> You clingers really need to step up your game
Click to expand...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Being anti-religion is not being impartial to religion. If people wanna pray in politics by all means go right ahead. But if you allow one kind of faith, you must allow them all. If you wanna allocate that time go ahead. 

So long as politicians run for office mentioning their religions, religion will be a part of politics. Having it thus isn't a concern unless laws of the religion become laws applied to everyone.


----------



## bianco

Delta4Embassy said:


> Being anti-religion is not being impartial to religion. If people wanna pray in politics by all means go right ahead. But if you allow one kind of faith, you must allow them all. If you wanna allocate that time go ahead.
> 
> So long as politicians run for office mentioning their religions, religion will be a part of politics. Having it thus isn't a concern unless laws of the religion become laws applied to everyone.



All faiths are allowed in Australia...but its a Christian nation, founded on Christian principles, part of which is the reciting of The Lord's Prayer at the start of every sitting of federal parliament.

Indonesia is a Muslim country.
Turkey is a Muslim country.
Iran is a Muslim country.

They make no apologies for being so.


----------



## Dot Com

bianco said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-religion is not being impartial to religion. If people wanna pray in politics by all means go right ahead. But if you allow one kind of faith, you must allow them all. If you wanna allocate that time go ahead.
> 
> So long as politicians run for office mentioning their religions, religion will be a part of politics. Having it thus isn't a concern unless laws of the religion become laws applied to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All faiths are allowed in Australia...but its a Christian nation, founded on Christian principles, part of which is the reciting of The Lord's Prayer at the start of every sitting of federal parliament.
> 
> Indonesia is a Muslim country.
> Turkey is a Muslim country.
> Iran is a Muslim country.
> 
> They make no apologies for being so.
Click to expand...


link or GTFO.


----------



## bianco

Dot Com said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-religion is not being impartial to religion. If people wanna pray in politics by all means go right ahead. But if you allow one kind of faith, you must allow them all. If you wanna allocate that time go ahead.
> 
> So long as politicians run for office mentioning their religions, religion will be a part of politics. Having it thus isn't a concern unless laws of the religion become laws applied to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All faiths are allowed in Australia...but its a Christian nation, founded on Christian principles, part of which is the reciting of The Lord's Prayer at the start of every sitting of federal parliament.
> 
> Indonesia is a Muslim country.
> Turkey is a Muslim country.
> Iran is a Muslim country.
> 
> They make no apologies for being so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link or GTFO.
Click to expand...


Oh, sorry, Indonesia is a secular nation that just happens to have 237 million Muslims in it out of a population of 250 million ....ie; a 'Muslim' country, in 'average Joe' language.


----------



## Dot Com

what "condition" does bianco have??? Get off of my thread son!!! You're a light-weight. I don't have time for your silly posts.


----------



## bianco

Sure, but before I get off your thread I feel obliged to explain to you just exactly how things are in kangarooland.

We the People say there are "Christian" countries and "Muslim" countries in the world today.
America and Australia are classed as "Christian" countries.
Indonesia, Turkey, Iran are "Muslim" countries.
France is a "Christian" country.

Wanna abolish The Lord's Prayer at the start of every sitting of the Australian federal parliament?
Good luck with that, you'll need it.


----------

